# Bialetti Elegance Venus Induction Stainless Steel Espresso Maker



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Going free - only asking for postage - fiver should cover it.

This little stove top coffee maker can be used on gas, halogen and induction hobs. Takes 200ml of water up to the pressure safety valve so I am pretty sure it's the four cup model. In very good condition - only used on an induction hob.

If you want to enter the draw - add your name to the thread. You must have 10+ posts to take part and want the Bialetti for personal use. Will close the draw 10.00pm Saturday. Entrants names will be put into a hat (well cupping bowl actually) and a winner pulled.


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi.

I would like to enter the draw for this.

Cheers shaun.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I loved using these at a friends place over the summer. I have an 8 cup one at home used for when we have a few people over, but a bit over kill for just me.

Is there any chance you can put me down to be entered for this?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll take a shot at this too.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Could you add me to the draw please

Thanks for this


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just done the draw and the winner is.................Urbanbumkin. PM on its way.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Urban is that two In a row ? Odds on winning a third ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks you so much TSK. A great act of generosity on you behalf. I think I'll go and buy a lottery ticket


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Urban is that two In a row ? Odds on winning a third ?


Either I'm on a winning streak or I've used up all of my luck for the next decade.







Really chuffed I have to say! Thanks again Patrick


----------

